# على حين/ في حين - بينما



## Ibn Nacer

Hello,
- After على حين/ في حين should we use a verb ?

- How would you translate these sentences please?

أحسنَ إليك زيد بينما أنت أسأت إليه
أحسنَ إليك زيد، على حين/ في حين أسأت أنت إليه

Source : http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/Arabic_Proficiency/22.htm

Merci.


----------



## elroy

I would say في حين أنك أنت أسأت إليه.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci.

Est-ce le mot أنت n'est pas de trop (في حين أنك أنت أسأت إليه) ? Ou bien c'est pour mettre de l'emphase ?

PS : Le lien ne fonctionne plus, voici ce qu'il contenait :

*22- بينما*

جاء في (المعجم الوسيط): «بينما: تكون ظرف زمان بمعنى المفاجأة، ولها صدر الكلام.»

إذن، *(بينما) لها الصدارة في الجملة*، أي يجب أن تكون في بدء الكلام.

يقال: بينما زيدٌ جالس، دخل عليه عمرو.

ولا يقال: أحسنَ إليك زيد بينما أنت أسأت إليه.

وإنما يقال: أحسنَ إليك زيد، على حين/ في حين أسأت أنت إليه(أو: أمّا أنت فأَسأْت إليه).



Ibn Nacer said:


> - How would you translate these sentences please?
> 
> أحسنَ إليك زيد بينما أنت أسأت إليه
> أحسنَ إليك زيد، على حين/ في حين أسأت أنت إليه


En français je traduirais comme cela : _Zayd a bien agit envers toi alors que/tandis que toi, tu as mal agit envers lui._

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Comment traduiriez-vous en anglais ?


----------



## Matat

Ibn Nacer said:


> After على حين/ في حين should we use a verb ?


You don't have to, but you may use a verb after حين. It would be considered in the place of an idaafa.


----------



## elroy

Ibn Nacer said:


> Est-ce le mot أنت n'est pas de trop (في حين أنك أنت أسأت إليه) ? Ou bien c'est pour mettre de l'emphase ?


  Oui, c'est tout à fait pour mettre de l'emphase, puisqu'on me compare à moi avec Zayd. 


> _Zayd a bien agit envers toi alors que/tandis que toi, tu as mal agit envers lui._
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ? Comment traduiriez-vous en anglais ?


 Une possibilité serait "Zayd treated me well, while you treated him badly".


----------



## Ibn Nacer

*Thank you both*.



elroy said:


> Une possibilité serait "Zayd treated me well, while you treated him badly".


Ah oui, en français aussi on pourrait utiliser le verbe "traiter" : _Zayd t'a bien traité alors que/tandis que toi, tu l'as mal traité._

PS : Tu voulais écrire_ "Zayd treated *you* well..." ?_


----------



## elroy

Ibn Nacer said:


> Tu voulais écrire_ "Zayd treated *you* well..." ?_


 Oui, bien sûr !


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci.


----------



## Abu Talha

Matat said:


> You don't have to, but you may use a verb after حين. It would be considered in the place of an idaafa.


Are both 
في حينٍ أسأت عليه _fī ḥīnin _
and
في حينِ أسأت عليه _fī ḥīni _
correct?


----------



## elroy

No. 


Abu Talha said:


> في حينٍ أسأت عليه _fī ḥīnin _
> في حينِ أسأت عليه _fī ḥīni _


----------



## Abu Talha

elroy said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abu Talha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are both
> في حينٍ أسأت عليه _fī ḥīnin _
> and
> في حينِ أسأت عليه _fī ḥīni _
> correct?
Click to expand...

I had rather thought the first was correct, meaning, "Zayd was good to you at a time [when] you behaved badly with him."
I had doubts about the second.


----------



## cherine

No, it can't take tanween, though I'm not sure about the rule for it, maybe because حين is not a noun. And the preposition with the verb أساء is إلى not على.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> And the preposition with the verb أساء is إلى not على.


 Oops!  You're right, of course.  I missed that because I was just focusing on the حين part.


----------



## Matat

في حينٍ أسأت إليه (with tanween) is a correct sentence, but it means something different, and I don't think it's the best way to say it. This is a complete sentence on its own meaning "You treated him poorly during a certain time" or "There was a time in which you treated him poorly." So it wouldn't make sense in the original sentence أحسن إليك زيد في حين أسأت إليه.

في حينِ أسأت إليه (without tanween) is a phrase which is an incomplete sentence on its own, meaning "...while/whereas you treated him poorly."


----------



## Mazhara

في حينٍ أسأت إليه 

Is preposition "fee" use with حينٍ appropriate when it is to denote a duration of time which has obviously a start moment and end moment?


----------



## Abu Talha

Thanks all.


Matat said:


> So it wouldn't make sense in the original sentence أحسن إليك زيد في حين أسأت إليه.


For the sake of argument, how about 
أحسن إليك زيد في حينٍ أسأت إليه *فيه*
العائد في «فيه» يعود إلى «حين».


----------



## elroy

Abu Talha said:


> أحسن إليك زيد في حينٍ أسأت إليه *فيه*
> العائد في «فيه» يعود إلى «حين».


 This is such an artificial construction it's really not worth your time.   Suffice it to say that you're pretty much never going to come across such a construction.


----------



## Abu Talha

Thanks Elroy.


----------

